
Bitcoin is the greatest scam in history - spking
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2018/4/24/17275202/bitcoin-scam-cryptocurrency-mining-pump-dump-fraud-ico-value
======
mikefallen
Another article with absolutely zero substance from and man who's whole empire
is built on our flawed and corrupt financial system.

------
jonnismash
>Was CEO of PayPal >Disagrees with a self-governed monetary system that would
directly cause said Company grief. >lol.

